# Don't take your trailer to town!



## Uglydog (May 14, 2013)

It seemed like a nice day for a casual drive (with my trailer).
Stopped for coffee at the gas station.
When I came out I learned somebody dumped this thing on my trailer.
What was I to do? It was far to heavy to unload without an engine lift. 
I really wish people wouldn't litter.
.... my wife wouldn't believe me either.


Whipp 16 inch shaper, table is clean, gears show no wear at all. One bit holder, no cranks.
Should be an easy process to make her run. 
Learning to make her run. That's a different timeline.
$125

I expect that within two weeks my Cincy Toolmaster vertical mill will be operational. Work has been getting in the way of turning new gears and pulleys.
The Peerless 6inch power hacksaw is next.
Followed by the Whipp.
Got a line on a Hardinge Horizontal Mill.

 Hmmmm. Call my shop the "island of misfit toys". 

Daryl
MN


----------



## pineyfolks (May 14, 2013)

You're not Uglydog you're LuckyDog !  :thumbsup:


----------



## road (May 14, 2013)

Man I hate that !  
A few years ago I had some one toss a perfect 340 engine in the bed of my '94 Dakota while I was gone fishing. 

I took me a week to get it under the hood.


----------



## Ray C (May 14, 2013)

Shoulda got yourself a whole lunch instead of cup of coffee so they had more time to load stuff...


----------



## furpo (May 14, 2013)

You know you’ve got it when you come out of the restaurant and there are 6 Guys standing around your trailer!


----------



## jpfabricator (May 15, 2013)

Man the only thing that gets thrown in the back of my truck is garbage. Mabe I need to park in diffrent spots!


----------



## Old Iron (May 15, 2013)

Nice score on the shaper and it has the vise. Your one lucky guy.

Paul


----------



## Tonym47 (May 15, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> It seemed like a nice day for a casual drive (with my trailer).
> Stopped for coffee at the gas station.
> When I came out I learned somebody dumped this thing on my trailer.
> What was I to do? It was far to heavy to unload without an engine lift.
> ...



Don't you just hate litter bugs.


----------



## Rbeckett (May 15, 2013)

Whats the address of that jiffy store with the great coffee?  I will bring a trailer and hang out all day if somebody is gonna load that kind of stuff on my trailer for me.  I won't even complain or fuss about having to unload it when I got home.... Great score, and if Momma believes the story, keep her around, cause I bet you end up with more donations since you got away with that one...

Bob


----------



## RandyM (May 15, 2013)

Nice score. Oh, I fixed your one pic so I do not have to twist my neck to look at it.


----------



## tripletap3 (May 15, 2013)

Nice machine. Cant wait to see it run.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 15, 2013)

That's what happens when to drive around, willy nilly, with an empty trailer like that.  XD

Nice vice too!


Bernie


----------



## kilroy (May 15, 2013)

Some one dumped it there, thats my story and I'm sticking to it.:roflmao:


----------



## core-oil (May 15, 2013)

I don't have a damned trailer!  Really good score, a nice strong looking shaper


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 16, 2013)

Sweet deal!!!!

I had the gas cap off my Harley once and somebody put a big bore kit in it.:lmao:


----------



## Terrywerm (May 18, 2013)

If I left the excavator behind, and just brought the trailer, do you think that the item left on it would be proportional to the size / carrying capacity of the trailer???  It's rated for 50 ton, so I think it would handle whatever was left on it....   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2013)

UGLYDOG,
:man:

notes to self....
A) Get Trailer
B) Park Trailer at tool/machine depository coordinates
C) Pay small donation for storage for 40+ years
D) Bring Home New Joy!
E) Repeat as necessary 

I'm an imaginary doctor, so this list may also be used as a prescription or guideline.
use only as directed....:lmao:

SWEET SCORE DOG!!!!


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 12, 2013)

The Whipp came with a weary wooden drive pulley for the missing leather belt.
Turned a two-step flat belt pulley with a 1 3/8inch shaft and 3/8inch keyway.
Used a rubber 2inch automotive serpentine belt.
Seems to track very well.

Now gotta figure out how to adjust the ram and other settings. 

Hmmmm.


----------

